# Cool Picture



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't own any military bicycles but am always interested in the role they have played throughout history. I found this picture on the net and I'm sure most of you have seen it but thought I'd share it anyway.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow - was there any accompanying information as to time or place of the photo?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 29, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Wow - was there any accompanying information as to time or place of the photo?



This is what it says:
Canadian Troops Landing at Juno Beach June 6, 1944 Photographer: Gilbert Milne Library and Archives Canada


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 29, 2012)

*Another one*




Troops from Highland Light Infantry and the West Nova Scotia Highlanders June 5, 1944 Photographer: Gilbert Milne


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't gotten it yet, but this book looks very interesting.

http://www.amazon.com/Bicycle-Wartime-Illustrated-History/dp/1574881574


----------



## robertc (Feb 29, 2012)

Its sad to think that a lot of the men in these photos most likely didn't make it back home. I doubt but only a few of the bikes survived also.
Robert


----------



## mruiz (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice of you sharing, this history.
 Mitch


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 9, 2012)

*wonder if those bikes were armored?*

bet they covered alot of ground on those


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

*German...*

One of my latest projects has been to dig into the history of this...





It was posted in a thread on here a little while back. That bike was on board a German aircraft that was shot down over Finland during WW2... well, research and contacting a lot of people has led me to find out that it's an hours walk through thick bog, unknown location to most people. The Finland government own it, but wow would it be of historic significance if it could be obtained and restored!!!


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2012)

danny7147 said:


> One of my latest projects has been to dig into the history of this...
> 
> View attachment 48312
> 
> It was posted in a thread on here a little while back. That bike was on board a German aircraft that was shot down over Finland during WW2... well, research and contacting a lot of people has led me to find out that it's an hours walk through thick bog, unknown location to most people. The Finland government own it, but wow would it be of historic significance if it could be obtained and restored!!!




Although I'm no fan of the German's during WWII, it really does say a lot to me, when left to deteriorate in place. My opinion only.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure, but then there were no Tiger tanks left until one got restored from being a blown up wreck. People could argue that 'ethically' why recreate a German tank? But then again it now means that future generations can learn from it, see it and study it compared to just seeing it in a photo.

I've got the same opinion of the Nazi's as (I hope) everyone else... but then again, I see myself as a preservationist, not a politician. Okay, it might not be rare, there are lots of WW2 bikes still in Europe, but then again I just don't see the point in it rusting away unseen when it could be preserved and displayed. We're going to a 1940's day on sunday here in England with a few of our bikes, we do a few. We both dress up as home guard... it's seen as fun... but most shows here have a strict stipulation of 'Allied troops only'. It would seriously be frowned upon for anyone to go wearing a swastika, but then to me it's a historic bicycle, in just the same way a BSA paratroop bike is. Both instruments of war, both deserve preservation.

As you say, just an opinion


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2012)

At the risk of sounding WAY TOO esoteric. Seeing the German bicycle imbedded in the earth reminds me that through all our human endeavors, and struggles to gain domain over the earth. In the end, Earth wins, and will eventually swallow us up. A monument to futility. That's just what I see. But then again, as you might have guessed, I've consistently been denied membership in the Optimist Club.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very true... I'm curious to know opinions though... There are plenty of aircraft museums in America, should they not display German aircraft on the grounds of ethics, or are they important historically? With that bike there's nothing from the photos that I can personally state makes it a military bike. Sure, it came off of a German plane, bit these were cargo planes and it was as likely just to be someones own bike who was being posted. I just think it deserves saving


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2012)

The bike has meaning where it sits and has sat for the last 65+ years, because I saw it and it moved me. If it gets removed and restored, it will have no real lasting impact on me. Although to do so would be to take this bike out of the very interesting historical context in which it now sits, thanks to your narative. As to whether or not a previous enemies' hardware should be displayed in our museums? Truth dictates that we owe it to future generations (if there are any) to be as accurate as possible in our writings and displays. History is history, but Lord, we do love to sanitize and twist it. However, if I use the fatalistic side of my brain, I don't suppose any of this makes a difference at all, since we'll all be swallowed up in the end. It doesn't hurt to be nice in the meantime though.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

I read somewhere a quote saying that we should understand the past to decide the future... learn from mistakes so that they don't happen again. Now, I agree with you to an extent about it's in the right 'place' as a memorial... but remember this is in the middle of a dense forest, surrounded by bog, and an area where nobody ventures other than the occasional hiker. It's only a memorial if people are there to remember it. Out of the 9 on board, only one died and whether that makes it a 'war grave' or not I have no idea, but he's not buried at the site.

It's only really an ambition, I seriously can't see me ever having the ability to go and get it anyway because even if my wife and I wanted to fly to Finland, try and find a local who knows where it is, and walk for two hours through bog to go and get it... our kids wouldn't  I'm just saying that I believe in preservation, and I think it would make one heck of a project...


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, I guess if you don't want it, I'll take it. Send me the map.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

That's what I said in the email to the guy who took the photos, his reply was "I really can't remember, all I remember was an hours walk through bog to see that there was none of the plane left"...


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2012)

I will leave our conversation on this note. What a perfect threat if your children are misbehaving. "Now kids, if you don't cut it out, we'll fly you to that bog in Finland and make you fetch us that bike!"


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 9, 2012)

True enough... although with the mess they create around here they'd probably enjoy it 

I've got enough on my plate with restorations as it is at the moment with this...





This...





And two Normans being delivered from ebay this week, let alone a Phillips, Sunbeam and Humber I've been 'meaning to do' for the last 6 months without bothering to fly to Finland anytime soon, so it'll be safe in the forest for the time being


----------

